# My New Soap Cutter



## MsBien (Mar 7, 2009)

I feel so lucky, my husband made me this beautiful new soap cutter.









It makes beautifully cut bars!





Thanks for looking!
Stacie


----------



## jbarad (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh that is nice, ask him to make me one would ya ?  I'm so jealous 

My hubby is a chef and while he can cook me a heck of a meal he's not much of a carpenter


----------



## topcat (Mar 7, 2009)

That is an awesome cutter - yay for your hubbie!

Tanya


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2009)

haha thats a nice design!.. sweet , how does it work!?!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 7, 2009)

Very, very nice!


----------



## heartsong (Mar 7, 2009)

*x*

how nice of him!  it looks great!  thank goodness for talented hubbies!

monet


----------



## Jola (Mar 7, 2009)

Does the reddish looking bar thing have a piece of wire run across it?  Like a giant cheese slicer?  
hrmmm... I might have to convince my Dad to have a Dad daughter day in the garage so I can "supervise" (basically that means drink a beer and stand back sayin, "whatcha doin"?) while we make something similar!


----------



## rszuba (Mar 8, 2009)

Does the reddish looking bar thing have a piece of wire run across it? Like a giant cheese slicer? 
hrmmm... I might have to convince my Dad to have a Dad daughter day in the garage so I can "supervise" (basically that means drink a beer and stand back sayin, "whatcha doin"?) while we make something similar!
_________________
~Jo*la


lol, love it,
renee


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh I  love it, your husband is so clever. bet it makes your bars easier to cut too.


----------



## digit (Mar 8, 2009)

Beautiful................that certainly makes him a keeper!   

Digit


----------



## MsBien (Mar 8, 2009)

It works great, very clean and straight lines.  I love it.

Yes, the red handle (I like the color red so he made that red.) has a guitar string going across much like a paper cutter styled cheese slicer.  The string is even tightened with a guitar string tightener thingy.

Thanks for your comments, I'll share them with him!

Stacie


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 8, 2009)

Very nice.  Congratulations to you.

Paul


----------



## Elle (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow! That's a good looking soap cutter! 

L


----------

